

Ask YC: Any readers from Switzerland/Geneva? - shafqat

If so, I'll organize a meetup! Just respond here or drop me a line - shafqat at newscred.com
======
VinzO
I am from switzerland, I live near Yverdon and work in Fribourg area.

